# Lamb acting strange and depressed?



## sereneacres (Jan 8, 2014)

We purchased a lamb about a month and a half ago and the poor guy just had a rough start. He had a rough weaning that we got him through, an extreme parasite load (the heaviest worm laid I have ever seen) we got rid of and just a mix of issues.
He has recently come in and out of what seems like depression?
He comes to eat, eats a tiny bit and then just stands there like he'd like to eat more but doesn't. He just stands there most of the day nibbling food or just standing around. He will nibble grass when I put him out when the ewes aren't out.
I've tried a few feeds thinking peers got boring, he eats excitedly for that feeding and then stops. Mostly, he wants to eat out of my hand. 
We've tried vitamin B, pro bios, nutridrench treating him for coccidiosis, pepto even with not much change. Except we finally have normal poo which is good. 
The most resent episode started after he was out on grass over night a few days ago. (usually they are locked up at night)
Anyone have any thoughts on this? The poor guy just has one thing after another and the vet is our next call. He just has no vigor and I just can't think of what else to do for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the temp?

Anemic at all?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Does he have a sheep companion?


----------



## sereneacres (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll have to temp him tonight as I have to get a new thermometer. His gums look light pink, not scary white or alarming in anyway. 
He lives with our older wether who he seems to get along with very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You might want to get a lamb companion for him if possible. Sheep and goats speak a different language and sometimes putting the two together just doesn't cut it when it comes to companionship. I've had both sheep and goats and they were VERY different. The sheep didn't interact with the goats and goats didn't interact with the sheep. They definitely need a buddy of their own kind to hang out with. Unless you mean he's being kept with a sheep wether...then disregard.


----------



## sereneacres (Jan 8, 2014)

Our wether is a sheep wether  I did go back out and look at his eyelids as a goat friend suggested and they are pretty much white. Now I'm alarmed.
Ideas on treating Anemia? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Vit B complex

Sheep cannot have red cell because it has copper in it.
Maybe give a iron shot.
Diluted molasses water.
I recommend though, getting the advice of a sheep herder or a vet. 
Sheep are so different than goats.

May be wise to get a fecal done to see if what caused the anemia is eradicated, so the sheep can rebuild her blood again.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I would do another dose of Vitamin B, drench him with some dextrose, and Deworm him again with a different product. Try mixing some baking soda with his grain in case of a rumen upset too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..worm him, and treat for anemia...injectable iron, B 12 and high rpotien feeds and leaves..sheep also repsond well to a 50/50 mix of ACV ad water..drench 30 cc daily to speed recovery...


----------



## sereneacres (Jan 8, 2014)

We finally got this lamb going. Continued to deworm alternating dewormers. Treated with b12 to get him eating, got him a new mineral block and tried a few feeds until he liked one. We treated him for coccidiosis which helped a lot and the vet felt like what made him sick on top of the parasites was some type of infection so we treated with penicillin. Also gave probios and nutridrench. 

Needless to say this poor guy had a horrible start and with persistence we got him going and he's growing and eating more than his share of feed. 
We have not had a problem like this ever in our small flock and have started precautions as we head into breeding season. This is what we get for falling in love and feeling bad for a lamb and taking him home. He will be lovely soon enough though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad he is doing better...always wait 10 days between worming..give time for it to work...

best wishes


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Glad to hear he's doing better!!


----------

